# Wasser in Rahmen (Range 2017)



## BassSetAlight (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

zurzeit ist es draußen ja doch recht matschig und man putzt sein liebstes Stück öfters als im Sommer.
Ich mach mein Rad generell nur mit Gartenschlauch sauber, Hochdruckreiniger versuche ich zu vermeiden.

Ich fahre ein Norco Range C7.3 aus 2017.
Der Carbonrahmen mit seiner geklemten Leitungsführung sollte ja weitestgehend dicht sein.

Nun musste ich aber mal an meine Sattelstütze ran um den Zug zu erneuern, dabei habe ich das Range auf den Kopf gedreht und eine nicht unerhebliche Menge Wasser kam aus dem Sattelrohr. Da hatte ich nicht schlecht gestaunt. Es scheint also nicht wirklich dicht zu sein und es kann doch irgendwie Wasser in den Rahmen eindringen.

Man kennt das ja von Aluminium Rahmen, das unten am Tretlager ein Löchlein vorgesehen ist aus dem das Wasser austreten kann.
Nun habe ich am Tretlager alles abgesucht, aber ich habe keine Öffnung für Wasser gefunden.
Ich habe folgendes "Ding/Loch", doch dies ist verschlossen, das habe ich mit einem Zahnstocher getestet, hier kann also kein Wasser aus dem Rahmen raustropfen.




Sollte dieses verschlossene Löchlein eigentlich offen sein? Evtl. kann das ja ein weiterer Besitzer eines Range Carbons überprüfen?
Oder gibt es irgend etwas anderes das ich übersehen habe damit Wasser abtropfen kann?

Irgendwie muss das Wasser ja aus dem Rahmen raus, das Tretlager steht ja sonst die ganze Zeit im Wasser, man hat extra Gewicht im Rahmen usw. alles nicht so cool.
(Unter dem Unterrohrschutz ist übrigens auch kein Loch zu finden.)

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## pat (23. Februar 2018)

An meinem C9.1 ist das offen. Ablauf im Tretlagergehäuse. Ich würde es vorsichtig aufbohren. Habe übrigens keine Probleme mit Wasser im Rahmen, paar Tropfen können mal drin sein, ist egal und trocknet wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassSetAlight (26. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Antwort! 
Ich habe mich mit meinem Örtlichen in Verbindung gesetzt und er wird mir das Löchlein aufbohren.
Ich trau mir das auch selber zu aber ist mir lieber ich lass das da machen wo ich es gekauft habe wegen Garantie usw.


----------

